# Best iPod system for living room?



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, we're redesigning our living room and my LP turntable (remember those?), tape deck and amp are being trashed.
My wife has become the iPod fanatic. She wants a nano for Xmas.
What is the best sound system to play OUR tunes in the living room? We listen to mostly Soft Rock type music. No head banger stuff.

Is the BOSE Sound Dock the best out there for this purpose?
Whose got the best price?

Thanks for helping on our (whoops - her) Christmas present! ;-)


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Forget the Bose system, this company and it's products have been overrated for years. I have the Audioengine 2's, and they are bar none the best iPod speakers I have ever heard for the price. Full rich sound, strong bass and very neutral quality. Check them out, I think you will be pleasantly surprised.
Audioengine - Powered stereo speakers for your home and office. Custom built for iPod and other MP3 audio players.

ie.....also highly recommended by none other than Leo Laporte!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i was just going to post the audio engine speakers (I have the '5' version as the 2's weren't available last year).

I think the biggest diff b/n the 2 is the 5's have a DC outlet on the back so you can plug the airport express in (if you have one), as well as docking capabilities up top (usb). I imagine the size of the speaker units themselves is larger too.

regardless, i bet the 2s sound wicked. the 5s, for the price, are still well, well worth it. very dynamic range, deep bass and able to be 'tinny' when music requires. oh...and loud too if you ever need it.

Cheers,
keebler

PS. I had the bose sounddock before the AE5s and the bose, well, imho, simply sucked compared to the AE5s in terms of sound. the bose was hollow sounding (and yes, i did tests of the same song in the same room in the same spot).


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey, Triple X. Just had a peak at their website. Thanks for that.

Do I need anything else besides the speakers? 
Is the docking station separate? 
How does the iPod connect into the system? 
Does the iPod charge as it plays?


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I am not quite an audio phile. No time for that. However, I do really enjoy the sound of high end Altec Langsing and high end Logitech. Especially anything THX certified .


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

If you want a more custom application then look at the Audioengine 5's. The cheaper 2's have a universal 1/8 inch plug, the 5's have a dock connection with charging. They also have a really neat Apple Express plugin.....awesome. The 2's are $199 and the 5's are $399. You can get them online in Canada here.https://secure.macstation.com/shop/index.lasso?page=detail&category_id=&keyword=audioengine&skip=0


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

As an alternate system if you have the audio gear in your room already simply add a Roku Soundbridge to the system. Its cheapest to buy them directly from Roku but Best Buy has them as well. I've have the M500 and now M1000 in my system for years and they're amazing.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

it depends on your price range. I bought the audio engines about a year ago and I love them. Best speakers for the price range I've found. I use them with an ipod, my xbox 360, laptop, and airport express. Overall awesome.

The Vuum is an interesting setup. Its more expensive but does create a very nice sound. VUUM Audio - vacuum tube amplifier stereo system with iPod dock, TUUB 2.1 powered speakers, AMP vacuum tube amplifier


----------



## AndrewClarke (Nov 23, 2007)

*Airport Express?*

I know this isn't directly answering your question, but how about buying an Airport Express? Like the Roku Soundbridge response above, this represents another option whereby you keep your existing audio equipment which will almost assuredly sound much better than any of these iPod-based sytems.

The Airport Express has an audio out that is both analogue and optical, and you plug that into your receiver, and then use iTunes to play your music over the network (either wireless or ethernet) off your stereo. This is very very slick and I have it set up on two stereos in our house. As an advantage, you also get an additional wireless router either as a start to your wireless network or as a useful extension to your existing one.

- Andrew.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I just hooked my old 2nd gen ipod right into my existing stereo. Works great and the cable only cost $10.

Saves a lot of time flipping through cds.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

If you are getting into the $399 range, you should consider a full-blown audio reciever/amplifier with an iPod dock. Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon all have systems that get down into that price range and with a set of reasonable speakers will go miles beyond any packaged units. My preference for audio (and in many cases, video sound) are the Yamaha systems. PSB (nice, reasonably priced, Canadian made) speakers go very well with the Yamaha systems. You can add any other components you want, including an Airport Express. But be aware that the AE can be flakey and might let you down when you try to count on it (ie. having a party and the AE decides to flake out and hiccup the music every 3 seconds).


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

I bought my girlfriend an iHome clock radio/player/dock combo a couple of years back. We A/B'ed it with the Bose system (they were setup beside each other in the store) and it sounded almost as good at less than half the price. If you're not looking to play things loud this is a decent choice and pretty economical.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Amps and a decent pair of speakers can bring you in the $1000 range... I highly recommend it though. I'm actually using existing 7.1 Creative speakers and hooked it up to an amp for now, so that's my $450 solution. They sound ok but I'm ready to move up to some good speakers in the next year.


----------



## AndrewClarke (Nov 23, 2007)

Macified said:


> But be aware that the AE can be flakey and might let you down when you try to count on it (ie. having a party and the AE decides to flake out and hiccup the music every 3 seconds).


I have 3 Airport Expresses, with two of them hooked up to stereos. The only time they've ever been flaky like you've mentioned is due to poor network design. That's probably out of scope of this conversation, but I'll get into what I mean if anyone cares.

There are a lot of ways to skin this cat, but in my experience, the AE is a a good, solid choice when set up correctly.

- Andrew.


----------



## Sandy McMurray (Jan 10, 2003)

*HK Go+Play*

I have the Go+Play Boombox and I recommend it highly.
The online Apple Store has it for *$349*.

Features I like:
- powerful sound with lots of bass, nice design
- built-in iPod cradle charges iPod when docked
- includes _video_ output from iPod
- wireless remote

In fact, the only thing I _don't_ like about the Go+Play is its power cord, which is one of those two-part deals with a small "brick" in the middle. (Inelegant, yes, but not enough to make me use 8(!) D batteries instead.)

Anyway. It's a good one.

Sandy

P.S. It also has an input jack, so you can use it as speakers for any other audio with headphone jack (or mini-stereo size plug). They even include the cable to connect to other sources!


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Raven said:


> *Well, we're redesigning our living room and my LP turntable (remember those?), tape deck and amp are being trashed.*
> My wife has become the iPod fanatic. She wants a nano for Xmas.
> What is the best sound system to play OUR tunes in the living room? We listen to mostly Soft Rock type music. No head banger stuff.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. I'm guessing if those are decent components your ears are going to be crying at those cheap plastic speakers.


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

You'd be surprised how good the Logitech Audio Station sounds when hooked up to your ipod. I have one and was pleasantly surprised by it's performance. You can't beat the $100 price tag either:

Logitech Ipod Audio Station wAM-FM Black 970217-0403 in Canada at TigerDirect.ca


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Monitor Audio iDeck. Can get them for $99 on deals. Many great reviews on the net.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

AndrewClarke said:


> he only time they've ever been flaky like you've mentioned is due to poor network design. That's probably out of scope of this conversation, but I'll get into what I mean if anyone cares.


 I care...... please explain.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

*AppleTV.*

It wasn't clear to me whether you'll still have a TV in the room and speakers in the room. If you have a suitable one, the AppleTV might be your best option. 

I went the airport express route for a year or so until getting a decent TV. The big problem with the AE is the lack of a local user interface for music selection. Apple TV solves this and keeps your music in place (Wife may leave with the iPod). 

If this doesn't work for you, you should checkout Playlist for reviews on other products. Playlist: Product Guide


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

My Dad wanted an Apple Hi-Fi system for Christmas this year. Does anyone know where I can find one? (that;s assuming they aren't available on Apple's site anymore as reported in another thread)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Atroz said:


> It wasn't clear to me whether you'll still have a TV in the room and speakers in the room. If you have a suitable one, the AppleTV might be your best option.
> 
> I went the airport express route for a year or so until getting a decent TV. The big problem with the AE is the lack of a local user interface for music selection. Apple TV solves this and keeps your music in place (Wife may leave with the iPod).
> 
> If this doesn't work for you, you should checkout Playlist for reviews on other products. Playlist: Product Guide


x2

I love my AppleTV.. and I didn't have to change my current stereo system to support it.


----------

